# Furacão GONZALO (Atlântico 2014 #AL07)



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 19:51)

Gonzalo se forma no Atlântico.
Um aviso de tempestade tropical está em vigor para as Pequenas Antilhas e um alerta de tempestade tropical para Porto Rico.
O NHC mostra o sistema se fortalecendo para furacão de categoria 1 antes de afetar Porto Rico.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 20:54)

*Aspeto da Tempestade Tropical Gonzalo às 19h15 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 22:37)

A Tempestade Tropical Gonzalo desloca-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 72 km/h. Prevê-se que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas, atingindo a categoria de furacão na terça-feira.


*21H15 UTC*








Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning _para várias ilhas das Antilhas
- _Hurricane Watch _para várias ilhas das Antilhas


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 15:58)

A Tempestade Tropical Gonzalo tem ganhado força nas últimas horas. Desloca-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 97 km/h.

Deverá continuar a intensificar-se à medida que progride para para W e depois NW, atingindo a categoria de furacão amanhã, dia 14. Prevê-se também que, após se tornar um furacão de cat1, continue a ganhar força à medida que avança para NW, N e depois NE, atingido a categoria 2, em princípio, na quinta-feira, dia 16.


*14h15 UTC*






Avisos/Alertas:
- Tropical Storm Warning para várias ilhas das Antilhas
- Hurricane Watch para várias ilhas das Antilhas


----------



## Tstorm (13 Out 2014 às 18:48)

Radar: http://www.meteofrance.gp/previsions-meteo-antilles-guyane/animation/radar/antilles


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Alguns locais das Pequenas Antilhas estão registrando rajadas de vento de 100 km/h, como é o caso de St Maarten.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 21:43)

Voo de reconhecimento mostra que Gonzalo neste momento é furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Gonzalo é já um furacão de cat1, o 7º furacão da temporada. Desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 121 km/h. Está previsto que continue a intensificar-se, atingindo a categoria 2 amanhã à noite/madrugada de quarta. Prevê-se ainda que se torne um _major hurricane _na quarta.


*22h15 UTC*










Avisos/Alertas:
- _Hurricane Warning_ para algumas ilhas das Antilhas
-_ Hurricane Watch_ para algumas ilhas das Antilhas
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para várias ilhas das Antilhas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 03:55)

Gonzalo segue sendo categoria 1 e deve se reforçar nos próximos dias, podendo chegar no mínimo a categoria 3. 
O ciclone está afetando neste momento as Pequenas Antilhas e Porto Rico. 
Acumulados superiores a 200 mm já foram registrados nas Pequenas Antilhas, além de rajadas de vento, que em alguns locais superou os 170 km/h, como foi o caso de Saint-Barthélemy.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 07:12)

Gonzalo se fortalece para categoria 2.
Ventos sustentados em 170 km/h com pressão mínima de 977 mbar.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2014 às 15:41)

O Furacão Gonzalo é um furacão de cat2 com ventos máximos sustentados de 177 km/h. Deverá continuar a intensificar-se à medida que se desloca para NW, tornando-se um furacão de cat3 ainda hoje. Prevê-se ainda que atinja a cat4 na quinta, dia 16.


*14h15 UTC

*






Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para as Ilhas de São Martinho e de São Bartolomeu, nas Antilhas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 17:41)

7 pessoas desaparecidas devido a passagem de Gonzalo, pela Pequenas Antilhas.
Em Saint-Barthélemy houve uma rajada de vento de 204 km/h.
Gonzalo pode ser o primeiro ciclone a chegar na categoria 4, desde 2011.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 20:41)

Gonzalo se fortalece para categoria 3.
AL, 08, 2014101418, , BEST, 0, 208N, 656W, *100, 971, HU*


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2014 às 23:19)

O Furacão Gonzalo é já um furacão de cat3, o 2º _major hurricane _da temporada. Desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 185 km/h.

Está previsto que continue a ganhar força nas próximas horas, tornando-se um furacão de cat4 já amanhã.


*21h45 UTC

*


*

*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2014 às 01:26)

Gonzalo está rapidamente se intensificando. 
Reconhecimento encontrou pressão de 954 mbar. 
Em poucas horas, a pressão caiu quase 20 mbar.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2014 às 16:08)

O Furacão Gonzalo desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 201 km/h. Deverá continuar a fortalecer-se, atingindo ainda hoje a cat4.


*14h45 UTC

*



*

*
Avisos/Alertas:
- _Hurricane Watch_ para a Bermuda


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2014 às 16:33)

Gonzalo se fortaleceu para categoria 4, sendo o primeiro a chegar nessa intensidade desde Ophelia, 2011.
Um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho começou, por isso, o ciclone, não tem uma boa aparência neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2014 às 16:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Ele não está previsto chegar a categoria 5 ????
> 
> Com um fortalecimento tão rápido parece poder chegar !


Acredito que chegue no máximo a categoria 4, pois com esse ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, o ciclone irá se enfraquecer um pouco e aumentar de tamanho. Quando esse ciclo estiver concluído, provavelmente, o ciclone já estará entrando em um ambiente não muito favorável, o que irá causar seu enfraquecimento.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2014 às 21:26)

O Furacão Gonzalo já é furacão de categoria 4, com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 milhas por hora, cerca de 209 km/h.

Desloca-se para NW e prevê-se que vire depois para NE, em direção à Bermuda.

Está previsto que não se intensifique mais, pelo que deverá manter a sua força durante as próximas 24h.


*19h45

*


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2014 às 13:56)

O Furacão Gonzalo é novamente um furacão de cat4, depois de ter perdido um pouco de força ontem. Desloca-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 140 milhas por hora, cerca de 225 km/h. Prevê-se que vire para NE e se dirija para a Bermuda, passando lá como furacão de cat3.


*12h15 UTC*





























Está em vigor um Alerta de Furacão para a Bermuda.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Out 2014 às 17:21)

Um avião dos _Hurricane Hunters_ (NOAA) encontrou o Furacão Gonzalo um pouco mais forte.

Neste momento, move-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 145 milhas por hora, cerca de 233 km/h.


*15h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Gonzalo está fazendo sucessivas substituições da parede do olho, a exemplo do Furacão Igor em 2010.
Um novo ciclo de substituição da parede do olho está se iniciando e o ciclone pode se enfraquecer um pouco e assim que concluir se fortalecer novamente.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2014 às 12:48)

Talvez possa vir a ser o pior ciclone desde 2003 nas Bermudas








> HURRICANE GONZALO DISCUSSION NUMBER 20
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL082014
> 500 AM AST FRI OCT 17 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (17 Out 2014 às 16:54)

O Furacão Gonzalo enfraqueceu e é agora um furacão de categoria 3. Desloca-se para NNE com ventos máximos sustentados de 201 km/h, em direção à Bermuda.


*15h15 UTC*















A Bermuda continua em Alerta de Furacão. O NHC alerta para inundações costeiras (_storm surge_), _storm swells_ e acumulações de chuva entre 76 e 150 mm (3-6 inch).
Quanto ao vento, deverão registar-se ventos de tempestade tropical tropical agora à tarde, começando a verificar-se condições de furacão mais logo.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Deixo aqui este link se alguém quiser seguir em direto
http://www.portbermudawebcam.com


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 18:05)

Furacão Gonzalo já começou a afetar as Bermudas. 
Outro ciclo de substituição da parede do olho está em andamento e o ciclone neste momento é categoria 3.
Uma rajada de vento de 136 km/h foi registrada em Gilbert Hill, Bermuda.

Radar: http://andrew.rsmas.miami.edu/bmcnoldy/tropics/gonzalo14/Gonzalo_17Oct14_bermuda_long.gif





Webcam: http://portbermudawebcam.com/





Satélite:  http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=15&mapcolor=yellow


----------



## guimeixen (17 Out 2014 às 20:43)

Imagem há 4h atrás:






Imagem tirada à alguns minutos:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 20:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2014 às 20:57)

Há registros de trombas-d'água.
Está havendo quedas de energia pela ilha.
O olho deve chegar nas próximas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 00:16)

Gonzalo faz landfall.
Mais de 30 mil estão sem energia neste momento.
Commissioner's Point, Bermuda registrou ventos sustentados de 160 km/h com rajadas de 204 km/h.

http://instagram.com/p/uRRzV7L9At/?modal=true


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 00:21)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bernews-hurricane-gonzalo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Horas atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 01:21)

Pressão mínima relatada até o momento foi de 955 mbar.
O ciclone se enfraqueceu para categoria 2.
O Olho está sobre a ilha e como pode se ver pelas webcams, está tudo relativamente calmo.

Horas atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 01:22)




----------



## Afgdr (18 Out 2014 às 02:01)

*Furacão Gonzalo*

Escala de Vento de Saffir-Simpson: Furacão Cat2
Movimento: NNE
Ventos máximos sustentados: 177 km/h (110 milhas por hora)

*00h15 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 05:39)

St. David's registrou uma rajada de vento de 230 km/h e alguns storm chasers registraram ventos sustentados de 180 km/h com rajadas de 235 km/h. 

Há relatos de danos e 85% da ilha está sem energia.
O ciclone segue para a ilha de Terra Nova, Canadá.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Out 2014 às 16:58)

O Furacão Gonzalo tem enfraquecido nas últimas horas e agora é um furacão de categoria 1. Move-se para NNE com ventos máximos sustentados de 145 km/h.

Deverá continuar a enfraquecer nas próximas horas. Prevê-se que a partir do dia 19 se torne pós-tropical/extratropical, dissipando-se no dia 21.


*15h15 UTC

*


*


*
Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Watch_ para zonas de Terra Nova, no Canadá


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 19:21)

Felizmente não se reporta feridos e fatalidades devido a passagem do furacão Gonzalo pelas Bermudas.
O furacão neste momento é categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2014 às 16:39)

O Furacão Gonzalo é ainda um furacão de categoria 1. Desloca-se para NE com ventos máximos sustentados de 137 km/h.

Prevê-se que se torne extratropical mais logo. Deverá dissipar-se na terça, dia 22.


*15h15 UTC*





​


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Gonzalo é agora um ciclone extratropical. Desloca-se para ENE com ventos máximos sustentados de 129 km/h.

Deverá enfraquecer nos próximos dias e ser absorvido por um centro de baixas pressões na quarta, dia 22.


*21h45 UTC
*







O NHC lançou o seu último aviso relativamente a este sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2014 às 06:20)

Gonzalo se tornou ciclone extratropical e deve afetar o Reino Unido dentro de alguns dias. 
No Canadá, provocou grandes ondas, rajada de vento de 106 km/h em Cabo Pine e chuvas fortes, que causaram algumas inundações.


----------

